# Suggest a good 3g ISP and a plan



## the_conqueror (May 23, 2012)

I need an internet connection. I will do a lot of downloading (around 6 gb). I should get atleast 1 mbps bandwidth. High ping is not a problem. Please suggest a VFM 3g plan . Bsnl broadband is pathetic in my locality. Airtel BB hasn't yet arrived here. So only 3g, mts mblaze and EVDO are remaining options. Tata photon+ is also an option.


----------



## pramudit (May 23, 2012)

evdo is cheaper but bsnl is not good.. try aircel, its got cheapest plan. otherwise choose idea/airtel, both have same almost plans. BTW kanpur got DEN cable broadband so check that out...

aircel- 198 for 1gb @ 3.6mbps and then unlimited @ 128...
idea/airtel- 250 for 1gb and then 3p/10kB...


----------



## the_conqueror (May 24, 2012)

Any word about service of the DEN guys ? Can it be trusted ?


----------



## pramudit (May 24, 2012)

never experienced and not too much words over net... give a try, plans are okay... just dont take tikona wibro, its service is pathetic...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 24, 2012)

service is different in different areas, so you'll have to do local research


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 24, 2012)

MTS Mblaze 700 per Month for 6GB - but I have listened it is not good.

Well I am Using BSNL Broadband - It is good (once it is set up) . Using 750 UL+ for 3 years and I am not dissapointed with its Speed at all . Remains constant 1-1.4 Mbps and drops to 512 kbps after FUP.


----------



## the_conqueror (May 24, 2012)

My bsnl phone line gets dead every month or two. Yesterday only it got dead(got it repaired now). I had bsnl broadband an year back but I got the connection removed because the net didn't work for 2 months continuously.


----------



## coolsunny (May 24, 2012)

don't go for aircel. I used their Pospaid connection. they cheated me big.


----------



## pramudit (May 24, 2012)

almost every companies cheates you at some moment.. also for 3G, aircel will save you from excess bill due to FUP... idea also offers FUP on 950rs pack with 6GB at 21.1mbps...

suggestion- go for idea if you want 950rs pack because it has better 3g coverage here...


----------



## Revolution (May 25, 2012)

pramudit said:


> then unlimited @ 128...



After 1Gb FUP 128kbps UL with 3G network or 2G ?.....


----------



## pramudit (May 25, 2012)

^on both... use 3g or 2g...


----------



## Revolution (May 26, 2012)

Then its the best 3G plan yet.....


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (May 26, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Then its the best 3G plan yet.....



aircel is good in terms of its plans 
but in our area 3G comes and goes , so its really annoying will you are using.

But as i mention it depends on your network coverage,I would recommend Airtel to everyone as its network & 3G performance is the best I have till date.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (May 29, 2012)

mtnl mumbai 1250 unlimited 3g no fup


----------

